# dd_rescue läuft seit 4 Tagen auf 100 GB Partition, ist das normal?



## inethacker (26. März 2009)

Hi Leute!

Habe grad eine Datenrettung laufen unter Knoppix. dd_rescue läuft nun schon seit 4 Tagen... Mir ist die Platte vor Monaten im laufenden Betrieb runtergefallen, seitdem startete sie nicht mehr (kein Booten von Vista), aber einige Dateien konnte ich mit Testdisk sehen.

dd_rescue lüft mit folgenden Parametern:


```
dd_rescue /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2 -l /mnt/media/sdc5/dd_log -b /mnt/media/sdc5/bb_log
```
Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich den Schalter b- mit den Parametern gar nicht hätte verwenden können, weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau, welcher der 2. Schalter war, hab den Pfad so aber sicher angegben...:suspekt:

*Manual:*

```
knoppix@Microknoppix:~$ dd_rescue   
dd_rescue: (fatal): both input and output have to be specified!

dd_rescue Version 1.13, garloff@suse.de, GNU GPL
 ($Id: dd_rescue.c,v 1.55 2007/03/18 14:29:10 garloff Exp $)
dd_rescue copies data from one file (or block device) to another.
USAGE: dd_rescue [options] infile outfile
Options: -s ipos    start position in  input file (default=0),
         -S opos    start position in output file (def=ipos),
         -b softbs  block size for copy operation (def=65536),
         -B hardbs  fallback block size in case of errs (def=512),
         -e maxerr  exit after maxerr errors (def=0=infinite),
         -m maxxfer maximum amount of data to be transfered (def=0=inf),
         -y syncfrq frequency of fsync calls on outfile (def=512*softbs),
         -l logfile name of a file to log errors and summary to (def=""),
         -o bbfile  name of a file to log bad blocks numbers (def=""),
         -r         reverse direction copy (def=forward),
         -t         truncate output file (def=no),
         -d/D       use O_DIRECT for input/output (def=no),
         -w         abort on Write errors (def=no),
         -a         spArse file writing (def=no),
         -A         Always write blocks, zeroed if err (def=no),
         -i         interactive: ask before overwriting data (def=no),
         -f         force: skip some sanity checks (def=no),
         -p         preserve: preserve ownership / perms (def=no),
         -q         quiet operation,
         -v         verbose operation,
         -V         display version and exit,
         -h         display this help and exit.
Note: Sizes may be given in units b(=512), k(=1024), M(=1024^2) or G(1024^3) bytes
This program is useful to rescue data in case of I/O errors, because
 it does not necessarily abort or truncate the output.
```

Ich geb euch mal die logs:
http://tai08.de/dateien/log_dd_25.03.09 (5 MByte)
http://tai08.de/dateien/bb_log_25.03.09 (129 kByte)
[http://tai08.de/dateien/man_dd_rescue_25.03.09 (Manual)

*Die HDD macht auch merkwürdige Geräusche:*
http://tai08.de/dateien/Geraeusche_HDD_dd_rescue_25.03.09.WAV 262 kByte

*Hab hier noch ein Video (HDAT2) für euch, das ein SektorRecovery-Versuch zeigt:*
http://tai08.de/dateien/hdd-fehler4.avi (8 MByte / 1:03 Min)

*Anmerkung für Windows-Nutzer:*
Könnte helfen, die logs im Browers zu öffnen, da im MS Editor kein automatischer Zeilenumbruch.

Need Help


----------

